# Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan



## BlueLaser (20. Januar 2012)

*Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

_*Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*_



Noiseblocker (jetzt als Blacknoise Deutschland GmbH) bestätigt nun das Gerücht um den ersten bionischen Lüfter namens BionicLoopFan. 
Das Konzept kommt vom Bionik-Forscher Dr. Rudolf Bannasch, die Entwicklung betreibt Noiseblocker selbst in Deutschland. Man möchte den "leisesten (...) Lüfter der Welt" anbieten. "Erklärtes Ziel ist, die Lautstärke des Luftstroms deutlich hörbar zu  reduzieren und dadurch die leisesten IT-Lüfter der Welt zu bauen. Dies  wird durch eine völlig neue Flügelform (BionicLoopFan) erreicht." 

Als Quelle verweist man auf eigene Untersuchungen der Prototypen, welche aber noch nicht die Ergebnisse der Serienmodelle darstellen. Diese weisen in puncto Geräuschemission und Energieverbrauch auf eine  Reduktion der globalen Extrema von 20 bis 80 Prozent respektive 25 bis  70 Prozent hin. Die Markteinführung ist für das erste Halbjahr 2012 geplant.


Quelle: Noiseblocker bestätigt ersten bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan​


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Ui ui die Strömungstechnik kommt mal bei Lüftern zum Einsatz


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

sieht interessant aus


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Cool Bionik war mein Seminararbeitsthema und ich hab auch Flügelformen aufgegriffen.


----------



## Rixx (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

endlich mal einer der sich was neues traut. Super


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Was ich mich frage:
Warum ist vorher noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, sich bei den Lüftern was von der Natur abzuschauen?


----------



## Fatalii (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Ich vermute es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder hat es sich keiner getraut oder es hielt niemand für nötig.
Oder vielleicht sind sie auch gescheitert?! 
Ich habe die Jungs von Noiseblocker/Blacknoise kennengelernt, sehr nette und Kompetente Leute, und daher gönne ich ihnen den Erfolg.
Bin sehr gespannt! Hoffentlich ist das die lange erwartete Revolution auf dem Kühlung- und Lüftermarkt. Vielleicht können damit ganz neue 
Wege in der Kühlerkonstruktion erschlossen werden. Andere Designs, die eine noch effektiviere Kühlung möglich machen.
Sehr interessant. Ich bleib dran.

MfG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Naja, so viel "Revolution" erwarte ich persönlich nicht, aber wenn es eine ist, wird sie sicher ihren Preis kosten.


----------



## PixelSign (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

die flügel sehen auf jeden fall sehr geil aus


----------



## Sp3cht (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

YEEEESSSS...


Bitte 3mal 180mm, 2mal 140mm und 1mal 120mm


----------



## BlueLaser (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

anscheinend gibts dann keinen Rahmen mehr, genauere Infos gibts noch nicht

gefällt mir nicht vergessen


----------



## Anchorage (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> anscheinend gibts dann keinen Rahmen mehr, genauere Infos gibts noch nicht
> 
> gefällt mir nicht vergessen


 
Wie willste die Teile den dann Befestigen ?


----------



## tso92 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

made in germany ^^


----------



## Uter (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> (jetzt als Blacknoise Deutschland GmbH)


   War das nicht schon immer der Name der Firma zu der Noiseblocker gehört?



BlueLaser schrieb:


> Diese weisen in puncto Geräuschemission und  Energieverbrauch auf eine  Reduktion der globalen Extrema von 20 bis 80  Prozent respektive 25 bis  70 Prozent hin. Die Markteinführung ist für  das erste Halbjahr 2012 geplant.


  Klingt gut, bei den Multiframes wurde afair mit 30% geworben, damit müssten die neuen Lüfter nochmal deutlich leiser sein.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage:
> Warum ist vorher noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, sich bei den Lüftern was von der Natur abzuschauen?


 Es gab auch schon andere Hersteller, aber bei denen hatte es meist den Anschein, als würden sie das nur für die Werbung nutzen und nicht für die Leistung. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es ziemlich einfach und günstig ist in China einen Lüfter in einer ausgefallenen Form zu bestellen, selbst die Optimale Form zu entwickeln und zu testen ist da etwas aufwändiger.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, so viel "Revolution" erwarte ich  persönlich nicht, aber wenn es eine ist, wird sie sicher ihren Preis  kosten.


 Die letzte große Neuerung bei Noiseblocker war die Einführung der Multiframes, die afaik die ersten Lüfter mit eingebauter Entkopplung waren. Dieses Prinzip haben viele Hersteller in ihrer eigenen Form übernommen, z.B. BQ! und Alpenföhn. Das war schon eine kleine Revolution.



Sp3cht schrieb:


> Bitte 3mal 180mm, 2mal 140mm und 1mal 120mm


180er sind wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich. 



BlueLaser schrieb:


> anscheinend gibts dann keinen Rahmen mehr, genauere Infos gibts noch nicht


 Ich glaube nicht, dass das gezeigte Konzept viel mit den fertigen Lüftern zu tun hat. Ich schätze es eher als optische Spielerei in Anlehnung an das geplante Produkt ein.


----------



## BlueLaser (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

GmbH ist neu meiner Meinung nach


----------



## NCphalon (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Erinnert mich von den Blättern her an die Akasa Viper und Apache Lüfter, nur dass die Enden miteinander verbunden sind. Das is eigentlich die Idealform des Winglets, bei Lüftern kann man durch Verbinden der Blätter die Umlaufströmungen an den Flügelenden nur komplett unterbinden.


----------



## Drapenot (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

sieht aus wie ne blume XD
aber macht schon sinn was die da basteln

hoffentlich wirds kein griff ins klo


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Fraglich, ob er im Vergleich zu anderen Top-Level Lüfter so viel besser ist. Und hier sieht man auch ma wieder schön, dass die industrie immer was neues entwickeln muss, um ihr zeugs zu verkaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Gefällt mir ja ganz gut, aber ich warte noch immer auf Solid-State-Fans.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Neu ist ja nur die untere Verbindung, so weltbewegend ist die Idee ja nicht.

Alles ist von der Natur abgeleitet. Auch die normalen Lüfter.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Uter schrieb:


> Die letzte große Neuerung bei Noiseblocker war die Einführung der Multiframes, die afaik die ersten Lüfter mit eingebauter Entkopplung waren. Dieses Prinzip haben viele Hersteller in ihrer eigenen Form übernommen, z.B. BQ! und Alpenföhn. Das war schon eine kleine Revolution.


 
Da kann man sich streiten, ob es eine Revolution war.
Ich mein, das Prinzig "Entkopplung" gab es schon vorher und es war für mich eher eine Evolution.
Und ich erwarte nicht, dass die neuen 120mm Lüfter bei 500rpm auf einmal 150m³/h schaufeln. Dazu müsste noch ein annehmbarer Preis kommen, der einen Massen-Umstieg ermöglicht.
Erst dann wäre es meiner Meinung nach eine Revolution.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage:
> Warum ist vorher noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, sich bei den Lüftern was von der Natur abzuschauen?


 Ganz einfach, weil die Umdrehungszahlen sehr niedrig sind bei Lüftern, und damit einhergehend auch die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfterblätterenden. Da werden die Effekte nicht sooo sonderlich groß.

Ich beiß mir auf jeden Fall jetzt in den Arsch.... Vor 1-2 Jahren hab ich mir überlegt, ob ich für so ein Design auf Lüfter ein Patent anmelden gehen soll oder nicht... Meine groben Betrachtungen bzgl Umlaufgeschwindigkeit und zu erwartendem Mehrwert waren aber zu klein. Daher hab ich die Sache sein lassen. So ein Patent kostet ja auch ne Stange Geld, und als Student haste selbiges eben nicht 

Ich könnte mir so in den Arsch beisen


----------



## Uter (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> GmbH ist neu meiner Meinung nach


 Macht Sinn, es ist ja auch fett. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da kann man sich streiten, ob es eine Revolution war.
> Ich mein, das Prinzig "Entkopplung" gab es schon vorher und es war für mich eher eine Evolution.


Seit dem hat es sich erst durchgesetzt. Vorher waren die Gumminippel auch noch nicht verbreitet und die Rahmen sind mehr Dichtungen als Entkopplungen.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und ich erwarte nicht, dass die neuen 120mm Lüfter bei 500rpm auf einmal 150m³/h schaufeln.


 Zum Glück tuen sie das nicht, sonst wären sie ja auch so laut wie die aktuellen ~ 1700rpm Lüfter. Die bewegte Luft macht bei den besten Lüftern nunmal den meisten Lärm.

btw: Wenn man "BionicLoopFan" bei Google Bilder eingibt, dann ist aktuell dein Profilbild Fund Nr. 2. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Vor 1-2 Jahren hab ich mir überlegt, ob ich für so ein Design auf Lüfter ein Patent anmelden gehen soll oder nicht...


Ich glaube immernoch nicht, dass das Design den Lüfter zeigt. Wenn der Entwurf von NB stammen würde, dann würde NB drauf stehen und nicht Luxx. Abgesehen davon zeigt das Design eindeutig einen veränderten Scythe Slip Stream. Meine Prognose: Das Bild hat nichts mit dem kommenden Lüfter gemein.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

natürlich ist das nur ein Symbolbild (sehr sehr wahrscheinlich), aber es geht ja um die prinzipielle Idee für so etwas. Die genaue Umsetzung ist dann eh wieder was anderes. So was patentiert man auch nicht, weil bereits kleinste Änderungen das Patent aushebeln würden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Uter schrieb:


> Die bewegte Luft macht bei den besten Lüftern nunmal den meisten Lärm.


Die Luftverwirbelungen!
Nur das Problem wird sein, dass ein Aerodynamisch optimierter PC erstens sehr teuer sein wird.
Da könnte man theoretisch beliebig viel Luft durchjagen ohne nennenswerte Lautstärkezunahme!


----------



## Uter (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die Luftverwirbelungen!


... die unumgänglich an jeder Ecke und Kante entstehen. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Nur das Problem wird sein, dass ein Aerodynamisch optimierter PC erstens sehr teuer sein wird.
> Da könnte man theoretisch beliebig viel Luft durchjagen ohne nennenswerte Lautstärkezunahme!


 Wie gesagt manche Verwirbelungen sind an jeder Fläche unumgänglich, aber gerade für Kühlstrukturen braucht man vor allem eins: Fläche. Folglich könnte man die Geräuschkulisse reduzieren, aber nicht ausschließen.
Unterm Strich braucht man entweder die aktuellen großen Flächen und relativ wenig Wind oder man verkleinert die Flächen und nutzt mehr Luftbewegung, reduziert aber die Verwirbelungen, was die Grenzschicht vergrößert und damit noch mehr Durchsatz benötigt. Bei dem letzteren System dreht man sich im Kreis und erreicht trotzdem nicht die Leistung des ersten Systems. Bei Wasserkühlungen nennt man das dann High-Flow.


----------



## NCphalon (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Wenn ich mir die aktuelle Entwicklung so anguck wirds auf mehr Fläche und weniger Airflow hinauslaufen, früher hatte man kleine Kühler mit kleinen Lüftern die sich aber ziemlich schnell gedreht und hohe Luftgeschwindigkeiten und Lautstärkepegel verursacht ham.  Heute hat man große Kühler mit großen Lüftern die sich langsam drehen, niedrigere Luftgeschwindigkeiten erzeugen aber dafür ne viel größere Fläche beströmen.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Wer ein wirkliches Silent-System will, verwendet gar keine Lüfter .


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Januar 2012)

Killer Mandarine schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ein wirkliches Silent-System will, verwendet gar keine Lüfter .



Und riskiert früher oder später den hitzetod 



			
				Qaridarium schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Lüfter hat doch beim Luftdurchsatz und Luftdruck pro dB Lautheit keine Chance gegen den Sanyo Denki San Ace 120 Counter Rotating Fan.
> 
> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/6121/sanyodenkisanace.png



Das isn Industrielüfter... kannst doch gar nicht mit den "normalen" pc Lüfter vergleichen


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Vor allem fallen dir bei so nem Ding die Ohren ab 

Aber nen netten Luftstrom erzeugen Sie, das muss ich schon sagen, aber wer schon mal in nem großen Serverraum war, wo massig von den Quierlen rumschreien, der weiß warum man die @home nicht einsetzt. Also ich bin ja wirklich recht unempfindlich, aber nach 4h Arbeit im Serverraum, da merkst du, dass das scheis laut ist und wünscht dir fast schon nen Gehörschutz.....


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Vor allem fallen dir bei so nem Ding die Ohren ab
> 
> Aber nen netten Luftstrom erzeugen Sie, das muss ich schon sagen, aber wer schon mal in nem großen Serverraum war, wo massig von den Quierlen rumschreien, der weiß warum man die @home nicht einsetzt. Also ich bin ja wirklich recht unempfindlich, aber nach 4h Arbeit im Serverraum, da merkst du, dass das scheis laut ist und wünscht dir fast schon nen Gehörschutz.....


Kenn ich  Silent ist da nicht wichtig  Da kann man von so nem Rack mit 10 PCs schonmal gutes Stückchen weggepustet werden 
Wer Leistung will kauft Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 oder eben Papst, wer Silent will NoiseBlocker/Be Quiet


----------



## spionkaese (22. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich  Silent ist da nicht wichtig  Da kann man von so nem Rack mit 10 PCs schonmal gutes Stückchen weggepustet werden
> Wer Leistung will kauft Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 oder eben Papst, wer Silent will NoiseBlocker/Be Quiet



Naja, meine BQ Shadow Wings High Speed (2200 rpm) sind von Silent weit entfernt


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Januar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, meine BQ Shadow Wings High Speed (2200 rpm) sind von Silent weit entfernt



Wer lässt seine Lüfter auch mit 2200 rpm laufen? 

Ich hab hier auch noch einen kleinen 80er industrielüfter liegen, den hab ich aus Spaß mal an 12v im pc angeschlossen... seitdem hab ich tinitus  
.... nene das war ein scherz, aber der übertönt echt alles.
Der ist so schnell und dazu noch mit metallblätter, wennde da den finger rein bekommst kannst nur noch hoffen dass der dran bleibt


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Tja und pro Blade haste da mal schnell 10 Stück von den 40-60mm Lüftern drin  Das geht schon gut ab


----------



## Uter (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Ein Geäuselüfter, der so viel Strom frisst/Wärme produziert wie eine CPU ist sicher eine gute Wahl. 

Erzähl mal noch wie ein Lüfter mit 6200 bzw. 3800rpm leise sein soll. Hier geht es nicht um extrem starke Lüfter sondern um leise Lüfter.
Kannst du den Lüfter drosseln? Mit wie viel rpm läuft er an? 1500rpm?


----------



## NCphalon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Das Blöde is nur dass du ab em gewissen Punkt net mehr weiterkommst, wenn du einfach immer nur den Luftstrom erhöhst.


----------



## Abductee (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

laut dem datenblatt von dem lüfter hat der bei niedrigster drehzahl ~50db.
http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db/cooling/dcfan/group_pdf/1246948462.pdf
leistung hat der zweifelsfrei genug


----------



## Verminaard (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Bin mal gespannt wie die im Enddesign aussehen und was die leisten.
Bisher habe ich nur gute Erfahrung mit NB gemacht.


----------



## Jimini (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

*@ Qaridarium:
Ich bitte dich, deine Ausdrucksweise dahingehend zu gestalten, dass eine Diskussion OHNE Gebashe möglich wird. Darauf hat hier nämlich niemand Lust.*

MfG Jimini


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Ich geb da Verinaard absolut recht.

@Qaridarium:
Bitte bitte bitte, wach mal aus deiner Traumwelt auf. Klar, ein reiner Halbleiter ist ein Heißleiter. Die Effekte sollten aber bei den kleinen Temeraturdifferenzen recht gering sein. Was du nämlich völlig vergisst, sind die Leckströme, welche einen wesentlichen Anteil einnehmen. Dazu noch die Energie, die benötigt wird um ganz simpel die Transistoren um zu laden.

Also mal bitte denn Ball flach halten.


----------



## L-man (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

wenn NB getreu ihrem Motto weniger Lauststärke durch weniger Leistung, wie es zumindest bei den PL-2 der Fall zu seien scheint, weitermacht warte ich auf Scheibenräder die Lautlos sind. Das die Leistung desolat ist hat früher auch niemanden gestört.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Wie willste die Teile den dann Befestigen ?


 
z.B. so wie Zalman es beim CNPS 7000, 7500, oder 8700 macht!

Es wäre vieleicht ein anderes Befestigungsrastermaß als Vereinheitlichung nötig.


----------



## Uter (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Wie wärs wenn ihr mal wieder zum Thema zurück kommt? Es geht hier weder um Industrielüfter, noch über die physikalischen Grundlagen einer Kühlung oder sonst was. Es geht hiert um ein neues Lüfterblattdesign und um extrem leise Lüfter.

@ Qaridarium:
Erstell doch bitte einen Thread im Lukü-Bereich zu dem Industrielüfter, dann kann man über ihn diskutieren. Hoffentlich sachlich und nicht so wie hier. Wenn das der Fall ist bin ich auch gern bereit dir die Nachteile dieses Lüfters aufzuzeigen. 

@ L-man:
Ok, du bist mit deinem PL2 nicht zufrieden, aber was hat das mit dem neuen Lüfterblattdesign zu tun? Im Gegenteil, dieses Design verspricht die meisten deiner Mängel zu beheben.


----------



## L-man (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

@ Uter: nein ich habe neben dem PL-2 noch ein 140er Modell ausprobiert, es ist genau das gleiche nur das dieser sich nicht einmal unter 800u/min regeln lässt. Zudem habe ich nach meiner Enttäuschung mal ein wenig in der Vergangenheit gewühlt, ich habe anno 2007 müsste das gewesen sein schon ein paar NB-Lüfter gekauft die damals reihenweise empfohlen wurden (80er Modell S1 Rev. 2.0). Genau das gleiche, ja es gibt einen  leisen Bereich der aber nur leise ist weil dort rein gar nichts passiert. Das zeichnet für mich ein klares Bild der Firmenpolitik und eine plötzliche Abkehr wäre wünschenswert ist aber nicht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Chill...



Qaridarium schrieb:


> Spart deren Lüfter Strom? NEIN!  Macht deren Lüfter bei gleicher UPM zahl mehr Luftdurchsatz als "normal"? NEIN! Entstören deren Lüfter die Luftunterbrechungen der Rotoren im Luftstrom? NEIN! Neutralisiert deren Lüfter die entstehenden Wirbel durch Gegenwirbel? NEIN!


 

ist dein lüfter lauter als eine Flugzeugturbine? JA! 

schonmal daran gedacht, dass 90% der fragen im Lukü-Forum über SILENT handeln?
was will ich mit so einem "monster"? mag sein, dass der viel power hat. das bezweifel ich auch nicht. aber ich will mich auch mit anderen unterhalten können, während mein pc läuft. 

da geh ich lieber den "kompromis" ein, einen *hust* schlechteren *hust* BQ!, NB, Enermax... zu verbauen, dafür hab ich es leise und mein system kommt unter volllast nicht über 50°C. Ausgenommen die Graka. Meine schmerzgrenze liegt hier bei 70-75°C.


also, ich bitte dich. komm runter von deinem Hype...


----------



## Jimini (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

*@ Qaridarium: wenn es dir darum geht, deinen Lüfter vorzustellen, dann mach bitte einen separaten Thread dafür auf. Mittlerweile gehst du in diesem Thread jedem der Beteiligten mit deinem abgehobenen Gehabe nur noch auf die Nerven.*

Schade, dass es zu einem 80€-Lüfter ein gesittetes Diskussionsverhalten nicht noch gratis dazu gibt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## L-man (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

ich muss sagen ich werde da ungerne mit reingezogen, ja du gehst mir nicht auf die Nerven, ich habe aber deine Ausführungen auch nicht wirklich verfolgt. Ich möchte auch nicht über andere richten. Ich wollte eigendlich nur einen Kommentar zum Thema abgeben.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

@Thema : der Lüfter sieht nicht schlecht aus... wenns leise/leiser ist und die leistung zu nem vergleichbarem steigt 

zu dem rest fällt mir nichts ein  hier gehts ja ab im Forum


----------



## Adam West (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Es geht mir eher darum, dass es hier um PC Desktop Segment geht, Diskussion hin oder her, aber dann könnte man doch auch in Zukunft auf PCGH die Leistung von tausend € Serverboards mit Mini ATX boards fürn PC vergleichen. 

Ich verstehe, dass du sagen willst, der Lüfter leistet viel, aber ein Bezug für den Desktop gibt es doch garnicht und darum geht es hier doch. Lüfter für Desktops.

Sicherlich gibts es auch eine Effektivitätskurve, wenn man z.B. den von dir erwähnten Lüfter auf z.B. 600 rpm verringert, sinkt dann auch die Leistung proportional? D.h. ist die prozentuale Verringerung der rpm gleich der prozentualen Verringerung der Kühlleistung oder ist der Verlust der Kühlleistung prozentual höher bei der Verringerung der rpm auf 600 rpm? (Bsp.)

Immerhin ist doch dein Hauptargument, die Leistung bleibt immernoch hoch genug um selbst im low rpm Bereich alle anderen zu schalgen (wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe). Ist das auch wirklich der Fall?

Infos dazu finde ich im Netz nicht, das scheint noch niemand getestet zu haben und der Hersteller sagt dazu nichts.

MfG


----------



## Adam West (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch ein "Lüfter" bleibt ein Lüfter  egal für was du ihn benutzt du kannst ihn zur Erfrischung im Sommer nutzen oder im Desktop oder im Server oder in einer Wärmerückgewinnungsanlage. ein Lüfter ist völlig zweckungebunden.
> Dieser Lüfter ist PWM gesteuert das heist du kannst ihn mit einem PWM Signal Generator einfach auf die UPM zahl einstellen die du willst.
> Der einzige unterschied zwischen Server und Desktop ist also das du beim Server das Ding mit 7000 UPM laufen lässt und beim Desktop halt nur mit 1000-3000UPM.



Das bedeutet also im Umkehrschluss, das man nichts, was laut Begriff gleich ist, differenzieren kann/sollte. Lüfter = Lüfter, Rad = Rad, Flugzeug = Kampfjet, Mountainbike = Rennrad, Schwarz = Grün (sind ja beides "Farben"), Mann = Frau (sind ja beides menschen)... usw...

Gerade im technologischen Bereich ist doch eine undifferenzierte Betrachtungsweise ein no go, genau wie überall sonst.. 
Man muss alles differnenzieren, auch wenn der Hauptbegriff gleich sein mag...




Qaridarium schrieb:


> Niemand sagt das du wenn er weniger UPM hat immernoch die MAX Leistung hast.



Aber das meine ich doch garnicht, ich rede von der Proportionalität zwischen Lüfterdrehzahl und Leistung...




Qaridarium schrieb:


> Genau meine rede PCGH sollte es einfach mal testen.



 Ich glaube nicht, das hier Industrielüfter getestet werden 

MfG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Adam West schrieb:


> Das bedeutet also im Umkehrschluss, das man nichts, was laut Begriff gleich ist, differenzieren kann/sollte. Lüfter = Lüfter, Rad = Rad, Flugzeug = Kampfjet, Mountainbike = Rennrad, Schwarz = Grün (sind ja beides "Farben"), Mann = Frau (sind ja beides menschen)... usw...


 
Jupp, allein aus Platzgründen ist ein Doppelblattlüfter für Computer-Cases nur kaum geeinget.


----------



## Jimini (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Da es hier jetzt für ein paar Tage etwas ruhiger werden wird, bitte ich darum, nicht länger auf gewissen Postings herumzureiten. Sprich: ab jetzt bitte nur noch themenbezogene Beiträge. Danke! 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Zur Info.

Zehn Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet. Wer weiterhin meint mehr mit persönlichen Angriffen glänzen zu wollen, darf sich auf Punkte gegebenenfalls eine Auszeit freuen.

*B2T*


----------



## Adam West (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Da hat sich wohl jemand neu angemeldet 
@topic: Aus welchem Material der wohl sein wird? Damit er so leise ist, muss er ja immerhin auch nicht zu billig produziert sein. Eine gummiartikes Material wäre interessant, da zusätzlich Vibrationen abgefangen werden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Interessante Idee!
Die Frage ist, wie formstabil ein Lüfter aus einem gummiartigen Material sein wird. Nicht, dass der dann je nach Drehzahl unterschiedliche Formen hat.


----------



## Adam West (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Nunja, da muss man die richtige Mische zwischen Festigkeit und Elastizität finden. Vielleicht so ähnliches Material wie auf Autoarmaturen oder die Knüppel von Schalthebeln. Ist ja auch so ne Art harter Gummi.
Ich finde ein gummiartiges Material könnte hier noch zusätzlich von Nutzen sein, wenn sie schon den leisesten Lüfter bauen wollen.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

ne, da die Drücke zu gering sind. Man minimiert mit dem Design nur die Verwirbelungen an den Flügelenden, wie bei den neueren Flugzeugen auch. Thema Wirbelschleppen etc.


Ich erwarte da aber nur minimale Effekte. Selbst 3k UPM sind die Umlaufgeschwindigkeiten einfach noch zu gering, als das da relevante Effekte auftreten sollten. 

Wie gesagt, ich hab mir das auch mal vor 1-2 Jahren überlegt, ob es Sinn macht, auf so etwas ein Patent an zu melden.


----------



## Adam West (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

hm, wenn dem so ist wäre das wiedermal eine groß angekündigte tolle Innovation die aufgrund magerer Ergebnisse schnell wieder versinkt... Naja, grundsätzlich warte ich sowieso auf massentaugliche Kompressorkühlung für CPUs, damit wir alle mit Minusgraden OC können.  Da sind die Lüfter rel. egal.

Ich will rel. leise auf Minus kühlen...


----------



## Fatalii (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wen ich persönlich angegriffen habe aber gut. Der erste Satz war humorvoll gemeint und der Rest bezog sich auf Lüfter und auch das Thema.
Naja wie dem auch sei...

Wie schon in diesem Thread erwähnt wurde Skysnake, macht eine kleine Änderung das Patent schon zu Nichte. Ich denke, dass es erst nach komplett abgeschlossener
Entwicklung sinnvoll wäre. Die Frage die sich hier allerdings stellt ist, lohnt es sich finanziell? Noiseblocker müsste also verdammt viele dieser neuen und dann auch
patentierten Lüfter an den Mann bringen.

Ich bin mal auf die Oberflächenstruktur der Lüfterblätter gespannt. Oder vielleicht wird es auch eine Lüfterscheibe. Jedoch ist nicht allein der Lüfter nur für die 
Geräusche der bewegten Luft verantwortlich. Auch die Lamellenoberfläche der Kühlkörper und die Form Lüfteröffnungen im Gehäuse sollten berücksichtigt werden.
Egal ob Loch- oder Wabenöffnungen in den Gehäusen, in beiden Fällen höre ich ein mit steigendem Luftdurchsatz störendes Strömungsgeräusch.
Somit gäbe es also viele Aspekte die wie ich finde zusätzlich berücksichtigt werden sollten. Dennoch darf man auf das Erbegnis gespannt sein.

MfG


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Hört sich sehr gut an.Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt.
Bitte ein Update wenn der Preis bekannt ist!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> so viel zum "freundlicher Umgangston"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann dir da nur zustimmen.

90% der Leute wollen halt einen "COOLEN" "Superbionic" Lüfter. Was es daran mit der Bionic auf sich hat weiss ich nicht. Bis jetzt kenne ich kein Tier das einen Rotor hat Ausserdem glaube ich auch nicht dass der Lüfter aus Fischhaut oder ähnlichem besteht. Das ist reines Marketing. Wahrscheinlich sind nur die enden des Lüfters ein bisschen abgerundet oder so was. Was aber Lärm macht sind die Lüftergitter vor dem Lüfter, die Rotoren selbst, naja eher weniger. Die Scharfen Kanten des Gehäuses wo der Lüfter montiert wird und die Vibration vom Gehäuse selbst. 

Wer für 15 Euro den Superknaller-Bionic Lüfter erwartet, der von einem halbschlauen Konstrukteur entwickelt worden ist, soll IHN bitte kaufen. Wer arbeitet bitte schon bei Noisblocker, bestimmt kein Ingenieur

Naja, ich höre meinen Computer z.B überhaupt nicht. Ich habe Wasserkühlung und Noctua Lüfter. Glaubt mir, die sind auch bionisch, denn sie wurden aus dem Produziert, was die Natur von sich gibt und den physikalischen Gesetzen der Natur angepasst. (Ist ja logisch, sonst wäre es ja Ausserirdisch)

Wenn ich im 2D Modus bin, lautlos, und wer zockt bitte ohne Ton?

Ausserdem hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Materialien von NB gemacht. Schon Staub fügte hässliche Kratzer den Lüfter zu, dass Sie nach 6 Wochen ausgetauscht wurden.


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> 90% der Leute wollen halt einen "COOLEN" "Superbionic" Lüfter. Was es daran mit der Bionic auf sich hat weiss ich nicht. Bis jetzt kenne ich kein Tier das einen Rotor hat


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass 95% der Leute nichtmal wissen wie ihr PC von innen aussieht.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was aber Lärm macht sind die Lüftergitter vor dem Lüfter, die Rotoren selbst, naja eher weniger. Die Scharfen Kanten des Gehäuses wo der Lüfter montiert wird und die Vibration vom Gehäuse selbst.


Auch freischwebende Lüfter machen Geräusche.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wer für 15 Euro den Superknaller-Bionic Lüfter erwartet, der von einem halbschlauen Konstrukteur entwickelt worden ist, soll IHN bitte kaufen. Wer arbeitet bitte schon bei Noisblocker, bestimmt kein Ingenieur


Bitte bleib sachlich. Wenn du den Artikel auch nur gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass die Lüfter zusammen mit einem Doktor entwickelt wurden und nich "nur" von irgendeinem Igenieur geschweige denn Konstrukteur. 
Zum Preis: Du nutzt doch Noctua-Lüfter, die sind doch noch teurer. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Naja, ich höre meinen Computer z.B überhaupt nicht. Ich habe Wasserkühlung und Noctua Lüfter. Glaubt mir, die sind auch bionisch, denn sie wurden aus dem Produziert, was die Natur von sich gibt und den physikalischen Gesetzen der Natur angepasst. (Ist ja logisch, sonst wäre es ja Ausserirdisch)


Nur weil du ihn nicht hörst heißt das nicht, dass niemand ihn hört. Außerdem solltest du vielleicht mal Bionik nachschlagen... 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich im 2D Modus bin, lautlos, und wer zockt bitte ohne Ton?


Manche haben es auch gern unter Last leise.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Materialien von NB gemacht. Schon Staub fügte hässliche Kratzer den Lüfter zu, dass Sie nach 6 Wochen ausgetauscht wurden.


  Makrolon ist afair härter als die Kunststoffe der meisten anderen Lüfter.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Januar 2012)

Noiseblocker ftw ^^ ich find es klasse was die Jungs machen. Muss eingestehen das ich mittlerweile richtig zum Noiseblocker Fanboy geworden bin ^^


----------



## Jarafi (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Last die neue Technik doch einfach mal auf euch zukommen, wir werden ja bald wissen was Sie leistet


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Last die neue Technik doch einfach mal auf euch zukommen, wir werden ja bald wissen was Sie leistet


 
ich hoffe, wir sehen von dir dann ein review


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass 95% der Leute nichtmal wissen wie ihr PC von innen aussieht.
> 
> Ich spreche von 90% der Personen die hier mitlesen.
> 
> ...



Mal schauen was der bionische Lüfter bietet, wird aber auch nur ein Plastik-billig Produkt sein wie jeder andere Lüfter auch...


----------



## Uter (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Eins vorweg: Man schreibt nichts in Zitate rein, so kann ich dich auch nicht zitieren und mein Post wird unübersichtlich.

Selbst wenn es 100% der Leute hier wären würde es die meisten Hersteller wohl nichtmal interessieren.

Stimmt, aber warum sollte man deshalb nicht die Lüfter auf andere Aufgaben hin optimieren.

Afaik ist NB nur ein Teil von Blacknoise, also geht es nicht nur um eine kleine Szene und auch nicht nur um PCs. Als Doktor machst du das was dein Spezialgebiet ist und wofür du bezahlt wirst. Was liegt für einen Bionikexperten, welcher sich vermutlich auf Strömungslehre spezialisiert hat, näher als die Konstruktion von bionischen Propellern bzw. Lüftern? Abgesehen davon war der abwertende Satz wieder ziemlich unsachlich. 

Dir ist bewusst, dass trotzdem andere Menschen besser hören wie du?

...oder bei leisen Spielszenen.


----------



## Alterac (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

COD zocke ich auch ohne Ton, im gegensatz zu Battlefield


----------



## JackOnell (26. Januar 2012)

Werden das sechsmilionen Dollar lüfter


----------



## KonterSchock (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

welche größen werden denn kommen????? mich würde die 180x180 größe intressieren ich hoffe das die so welche bauen!


----------



## Markusretz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Finde diese neue Lüftergeometrie sehr interessant und freue mich schon auf erste Tests.

@KonterSchock:
Schau mal unter folgenden Link:
180*180 Noiseblocker
Da gehts nur um die 180mm Lüfter mit ausführlichen Antworten seitens Noisblocker.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

hmmm sieht dannach aus das es keine 180x180 lüfter geben wird, naja trotzdem ein hoch auf die neuen Lüfter! wann sind die denn erhältlich?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Uter schrieb:


> Eins vorweg: Man schreibt nichts in Zitate rein, so kann ich dich auch nicht zitieren und mein Post wird unübersichtlich.
> 
> Selbst wenn es 100% der Leute hier wären würde es die meisten Hersteller wohl nichtmal interessieren.
> 
> ...



Ja wir werden ja sehen wie lautlos der Bionic Lüfter wird. Faktoren ausser der Flügelform gibt es dabei viele.

- Strömung durchs Gehäuse
- Lager der Lüfters
- Vibrationen
- Lüftergitter

Die SilentWings von BEquite liegen ja bei etwa 7V = 7,5dBA bei einem Durchfluss von 35m3/h. was schon recht leise ist. Wobei auch hier die Naturgesetze und Strömungsstudien verwendet wurden. Was man auch als bionisch bezeichnen kann.

Das Bild im Startpost deutet wahrscheinlich wirklich auf die Bauweise des Rotors hin. Wenn man den Namen Bionic LOOP (Looping) beachtet und die Form des Rotors die einen Looping macht


----------



## Uter (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja wir werden ja sehen wie lautlos der Bionic Lüfter wird. Faktoren ausser der Flügelform gibt es dabei viele.


Kein Lüfter ist unhörbar, das ist so und wird auch immer so bleiben, trotzdem könnten die neuen Lüfter u.U. besser sein als aktuelle Modelle, letztlich werden wir das in diversen Tests erfahren.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die SilentWings von BEquite liegen ja bei etwa 7V = 7,5dBA bei einem Durchfluss von 35m3/h. was schon recht leise ist. Wobei auch hier die Naturgesetze und Strömungsstudien verwendet wurden. Was man auch als bionisch bezeichnen kann.





Uter schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest du vielleicht mal Bionik nachschlagen...





Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das Bild im Startpost deutet wahrscheinlich wirklich auf die Bauweise des Rotors hin. Wenn man den Namen Bionic LOOP (Looping) beachtet und die Form des Rotors die einen Looping macht


 Wie gesagt, ich glaube aus mehreren Gründen nicht, dass das die finale Form ist, aber wir werden sehen...


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

wann sind die erhältlich?????


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> wann sind die erhältlich?????


 
startpost lesen und dann schreiben...



> Die Markteinführung ist für das erste Halbjahr 2012 geplant.


----------



## Fatalii (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

In diesem Beitrag aus dem Luxxforum geht Andreas von NB etwas genauer auf die 180mm Lüfter.
Kategorisch schließt er sie nicht aus, in der Theorie wurde wohl schon das eine oder andere durchdacht, aber
momentan gibt es nichts konkretes. Jedoch ist es der HWLuxx Community zu verdanken, dass NB sich über das
Thema nun mehr Gedanken macht. Es sieht also gar nicht soooo schlecht aus.

Zu dem BionicLoop schreibt er, dass deren Konzeptdesign in der News wohl nah an das der Testmuster herankommt,
auf man in Hilden wohl schon wartet. Ergo könnte es in der nächsten Zeit was neues geben
Weiterhin führt er an, dass sie deutliche  Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Standarddesign festgestellt haben.
Jedoch weiß ich nicht was mit Standard gemeint ist, ob nun ein Slipstream oder vllt doch die BlackSilentPro.
Da warte ich noch auf ne Antwort.
Die Vorstellung/Markteinführung ist wohl für das 2 Quartal 2012 geplant. Dass NB jedoch nicht immer die geplante
Zeitvorgabe einhält ist auch kein Geheimnis, man sei wohl etwas zu optimistisch.^^

MfG

Ok ich hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, dass sich die 180mm Lüfter-Diskusion Luxx auf "normale" 180er bezieht.
Vowiegend ging es wohl um den Einsatz an dem Mora oder anderen großen Radiatoren.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

da müsste man meiner meinung nach erstmal eine umfrage starten was die leute als nächste größere lüftergröße wirklich brauchen.
180, 200 oder 230mm

ich glaub das mittlerweile mehr 200er als 180er verbaut werden.


----------



## Uter (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Stimmt, aber 180er hätten den Vorteil, dass sie (mit Adaptern) in 180er, 200er und 230er Lüfterplätzen verbaut werden könnten. Anders würde sich das ganze nicht ansatzweise rentieren. Wobei ich fürchte, dass sich 180er auch so nicht rentieren würden.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

jetz stellt sich die frage ,warum silverstone das schafft 180x180 lüfter im großen still zu produktieren, warum nicht noiseblocker?

die einzigsten 180x180 lüfter die ich zu wahl habe sind diese hier *Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan AP181 Air Penetrator*
die sind ja nice aber ich könnt mein po verwetten das noiseblocker das besser kann.


----------



## green_Nerd (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Also egal ob die Lüfter leise sind doer nicht ich will son teil weil die hammer aussehen.

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Uter (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

@ KonterSchock:
Silverstone produziert und entwickelt die Lüfter nicht selbst. Außerdem bauen sie die Lüfter in ihre Gehäuse ein, deshalb können sie größere Mengen kaufen, mit den Gehäuselüftern werben und die Gehäuse entsprechend etwas teurer verkaufen, die Lüfter selbst müssen nicht unbedingt viel Profit abwerfen.

Für NB würde es etwas anders aussehen: 
Praktisch jedes Gehäuse, in das man übergroße Lüfter einbauen kann, wird auch mit solchen ausgeliefert, entsprechend wäre der Markt auf Leute beschränkt, die ein entsprechendes Gehäuse gekauft haben und mit den Originallüftern nicht (mehr) zufrieden sind.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

mal schauen wie lange Be Quiet, Enermax und Co brauchen um nachzuziehen


----------



## MonKAY (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionischen Lüfter NB-BionicLoopFan*

Der Rotor sieht ja mal interessant aus, aber ich würde ja gerne die Aufhängung bzw den Rahmen dazu sehen.


----------

